# Rosie



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

This is our registered Duroc sow before she gave birth to 10 piglets. Plan to show two of her barrows for LA bred and keep the best gilt for reproduction also. She is calm, cool and collective. Very good pig. Her litter will be weaned on 9/24/13.


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

Our son named our Duroc sow (now in the freezer) Rosie.

Great picture.


----------



## Apyl (Oct 2, 2013)

Great pic, cute babies.


----------



## JohnWalters (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you selling off the piglets or raising them?


----------

